# Clogged Bijur lines?



## gi_984 (Aug 17, 2014)

I've got a 1974 vintage Series 1 belt drive with an early Bijur oiler set up.  I've found some of the metering units are plugged.  Tried giving them a quick dunking in kerosene and blowing out with compressed air.  Got a few open except one.  Anybody have any tricks for getting these unplugged?  
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 17, 2014)

Chris,
 A good long soak in kerosene will usually help.  But you should also check to be absolutely sure the fitting it feeds is open and will accept the grease when it is pumped.  As the systems get gooed up the fittings also get a hard plug that resists being filled when you use your one shot oiler.  Just a couple of thoughts.

Bob


----------



## fastback (Aug 17, 2014)

I had trouble with the metering hardware on my BP.  Mine is also a Bijur, I tried making a piston take would be installed in the vice and thread the metering valves into it.  I closed the vice to push the fluid through.  This worked on 2, but I had no luck wit the rest, so I decided to replace the remaining with new meters.  If we are talking about the same thing make sure you keep them in the proper order as they were installed.  They are numbered 0, 1, 2 etc.  An increase of one number will double the flow through the fitting i.e. a #2 has twice the flow of a #0.

Oh, if I remember correctly they cost between $12 and $14 dollars each.  Make sure you change Bijur with Bijur.  Other name brands may differ.  I tried some form McMaster Carr and they did not work.  I ended up going to Rice Machinery in Cranston, RI.  The were able to give me the correct ones for the job.

Oh, BTW I left the valves soaking in a cup of PB blaster.  They have been soaking for a year and a half or so.  Maybe some time I can get back to them.

Paul


----------



## gi_984 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, the lines are open.  It is definitely the metering portion.  I disassembled & checked one at a time before doing another.  So no chance of mixing them up.  I gues my next step will be to soak it in some acetone in a ultrasonic cleaner.  If unsuccessful I'll replace.  Thanks for the replies.
Chris


----------

